# Utilisation de la commande 'port'



## Skippy (18 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, voici mes premi&#232;res gal&#232;res sous X11...

afin de commencer mes &#233;tudes informatiques &#224; distance, je dois installer macports, et utiliser la commande port via le terminal de X11. L'installation de macports est OK, je peux utiliser la commande port via le terminal d'Apple, mais pas via X11...
je dois apparemment modifier le fichier .profile et ajouter une ligne au fichier. je pense que c'est l&#224; que &#231;a coince...

j'ai trouv&#233; cette page
la commande man port via X11 ne trouve rien alors que via le terminal d'Apple, c'est tout bon.
je ne vois pas o&#249; est le probl&#232;me...

command not found via X11 ...

Merci d'avance &#224; tous !


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Novembre 2006)

Skippy a dit:


> Bonjour, voici mes premi&#232;res gal&#232;res sous X11...
> 
> afin de commencer mes &#233;tudes informatiques &#224; distance, je dois installer macports, et utiliser la commande port via le terminal de X11. L'installation de macports est OK, je peux utiliser la commande port via le terminal d'Apple, mais pas via X11...
> je dois apparemment modifier le fichier .profile et ajouter une ligne au fichier. je pense que c'est l&#224; que &#231;a coince...
> ...


Bah je ne voit pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de passer par le terminal de X11 plut&#244;t que le terminal de base pour utiliser port...

PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin


----------



## Skippy (18 Novembre 2006)

bah moi non plus, mais ce sont mes profs qui l'exigent...
sinon, je fais quoi avec PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin ?
merci pour ta r&#233;ponse !


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Novembre 2006)

Skippy a dit:


> bah moi non plus, mais ce sont mes profs qui l'exigent...
> sinon, je fais quoi avec PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin ?
> merci pour ta r&#233;ponse !


copie la dans X11.

En fait &#231;a ajoute le r&#233;pertoire des binaires de MacPort &#224; ton path.
Il doit y avoir moyen de le faire &#224; l'ouverture du terminal mais je ne sais pas le nom du fichier que x11 lit (pour le terminal c'est ~/.profile)


----------



## FjRond (18 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> copie la dans X11.
> 
> En fait &#231;a ajoute le r&#233;pertoire des binaires de MacPort &#224; ton path.
> Il doit y avoir moyen de le faire &#224; l'ouverture du terminal mais je ne sais pas le nom du fichier que x11 lit (pour le terminal c'est ~/.profile)


Le terminal d'X11 va chercher le path et le manpath dans les fichiers de configuration du shell par d&#233;faut de l'utilisateur (indiqu&#233; dans NetInfo). Ce sont donc les m&#234;mes fichiers que ceux que va chercher Terminal.app.
Mon ~/Library/init/zsh/path :

```
PATH=${HOME}/bin:$PATH
PATH=${HOME}/texmf/bin:$PATH
PATH=/usr/local/bin:$PATH
PATH=/usr/local/sbin:$PATH
PATH=/Developer/Tools:$PATH
PATH=/opt/local/bin:$PATH
MANPATH=/usr/local/man:$MANPATH
```
Et pour le $MANPATH

```
[frangi - 18 novembre 2006]~ % grep -r MANPATH /etc 2>/dev/null                     23:42
/etc/periodic/weekly/500.weekly:        MANPATH=${MANPATH:-/usr/share/man:/usr/X11R6/man:/usr/local/man}
/etc/periodic/weekly/500.weekly:        MANPATH=${MANPATH:-/usr/share/man:/usr/local/man}
/etc/periodic/weekly/500.weekly:    makewhatis.local "${MANPATH}"
/etc/weekly:    MANPATH=${MANPATH:-/usr/share/man:/usr/X11R6/man:/usr/local/man}
/etc/weekly:    MANPATH=${MANPATH:-/usr/share/man:/usr/local/man}
/etc/weekly:    makewhatis.local "${MANPATH}"
/etc/X11/rstart/contexts/x:MISC X MANPATH=/usr/X11R6/man:/usr/man
/etc/X11/rstart/contexts/x11:MISC X MANPATH=/usr/X11R6/man:/usr/man
/etc/X11/rstart/contexts/x11r6:MISC X MANPATH=/usr/X11R6/man:/usr/man
[frangi - 18 novembre 2006]~ %
```
Je n'ai rien rajout&#233; &#224; X11 ni xinitrc pour avoir les man de port dans xterm ou Eterm.


----------



## Skippy (19 Novembre 2006)

merci pour vos r&#233;ponse, &#231;a marche !


----------

